# FreeBSD 8.2 + sshd + pam



## Kosala (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I am new in this forum so sorry in advance if my question is allready in some section.

I am working in vocational school in Finland. My main area in teaching are linux, unix, http, php, SQL, server, workstation and many other computer hardeware and software technology.

I am operator of small FreeBSD server, which is used for students practice. HTML, CSS, PHP pages and OsCommerce(or similar) studying and testing.

Now I am trying to upgrade server security.

So far I have managed to solve
* user quotas
* user password complex with pam
* user password expiring

My students are using ssh and sftp connection to server. SSH connection ask new password in login if password have expired. 

But ssh doesn't use pam complex to check new password.

I believe that I have to write something to /etc/ssh/sshd_config and/or /etc/pam.d/sshd.

Could anyone tell me what?

I haven't change those files after installing FreeBSD 8.2.

Best Regards from Finland


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2011)

Add pam_passwdqc(8) to /etc/pam.d/sshd.


----------



## Kosala (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you very mutch.

Now it is working and I could check next security issue in my server.

:e


----------

